# What kind of white tie is this?



## ChiIL (Nov 18, 2015)

1945, Hurd Hatfield, The Picture of Dorian Grey:


----------



## Robb-Knob (Jun 1, 2017)

That's a type of bow tie that was common in the 1800s before the more modern styles had come into style (the butterfly style and its cousins come into prominence around the turn of the century). I don't know if it has a name, honestly. It's very similar to the tie that one often finds Abraham Lincoln wearing.


----------



## ChiIL (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you- if anyone finds a name for it, please post


----------

